# Adrian von Ziegler



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am astounded by this man's talent. Along the lines of Nox Arcana, Adrian von Ziegler's music is dark, yet incredibly beautiful. Figured that I would share in case others haven't yet had the pleasure of listening to him. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL18722BFE7FB3ADE8&feature=plcp


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've followed this guy on youtube for a while, he's VERY talented indeed!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another similar composer that I learned of recently is BrunuhVille, and I was blown away once again. _Definitely_ worth giving a listen to


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not bad at all. Sounds like Nox Arcana.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Verse 13 said:


> Not bad at all. Sounds like Nox Arcana.


I thought the same. One can never have enough music of that style


----------

